
Ask HN: Are you able to work on two different projects at once? - coralreef
Just curious how effective people are at project multitasking or how possible it is. I work for myself so I have quite a lot of time, but I feel like two projects would be difficult for me to focus on, that the switching would be expensive, even if they&#x27;re both the same language. Anyone here regularly do this with success?
======
sharemywin
I work full time and I'm trying to get something going off the ground on the
side. it's very slow going.

